# Thiết kế vô cùng hiện đại và đa dạng của nội thất mây đan



## vykhanh123 (3/1/22)

Thiết kế vô cùng hiện đại và đa dạng của nội thất mây đan Tuy làm bằng chất liệu mây đan nhưng bộ sưu tập nội thất mang tên "tổ yến" lại có thiết kế vô cùng hiện đại và đẹp mắt với nhiều mẫu mã đa dạng, phù hợp cho nhiều không gian sống. Mây vốn là chất liệu gần gũi với thiên nhiên, bền chắc và dễ chế tác. Nhờ những ưu điểm này nên những đồ dùng hay đồ nội thất bằng mây từ lâu đã trở nên quen thuộc trong nhiều không gian sống. Thế nhưng ngày nay nhiều gia đình hiện đại Mua sỉ máy khuếch tán tinh dầu không còn thích dùng những món nội thất từ mây bởi suy nghĩ những thiết kế này thường lạc hậu và ít mẫu mã. Bộ sưu tập này bao gồm các mẫu ghế sofa, ghế bành, bàn... đa dạng. Tất cả đều được thiết kế theo lối hiện đại và vô cùng đẹp mắt bằng những sợi mây đan thanh mảnh đan xen tinh tế, máy khuếch tán tinh dầu tp hcm phù hợp với phong cách đồng quê và vintage. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bạn có thể sử dụng nó theo dạng thô mộc có sẵn hay thêm những miếng nệm êm ái đều được. Bộ sưu tập "tổ yến" có thiết kế hiện đại nhưng vô cùng đẹp mắt. Mẫu ghế sofa này làm từ khung thép bọc sợi mây rất thanh nhã. Nó nhẹ hơn nhiều so với loại ghế sofa thường có cùng kích cỡ. Mẫu ghế bành ấn tượng và cá tính. Những thiết kế dạng bánh xe tròn trong bộ sưu tập "tổ yến" rất đa năng. Đối với những bánh xe to, bạn có thể làm bàn hoặc ghế đều được. Với ý tưởng làm bàn, chỉ cần đặt một miếng kính lên bề mặt, còn để làm ghế chỉ việc thêm vài miếng nệm ngồi xung quanh. Mẫu thiết kế bánh xe đa năng và có tính ứng dụng cao ở nhiều không gian. Bạn có thể thêm những tấm nệm xinh xắn để thêm tính tiện ích cho những món nội thất mây. Thiết kế bánh xe không chỉ dễ di chuyển mà còn sử dụng được trong nhiều không gian. Khi không dùng tới, bạn thậm chí còn có thể treo nó lên để làm thành một bức tranh trang trí tường lạ mắt. Thiết kế đạng bánh xe này còn có thể làm món đồ trang trí tường ấn tượng. Những sợi mây đan chắc chắn đảm bảo tính an toàn của những món đồ này. Nhờ đặc tính chống nước tốt, bộ sưu tập Máy khuếch tán tinh dầu khách sạn này không chỉ phù hợp để sử dụng trong những ngôi nhà được bài trí theo mà còn rất tuyệt vời cho không gian ngoài hiên. Chất liệu mây còn rất phù hợp để sử dụng ở ngoài hiên.


----------

